# help? i dont know what to do



## youngmother09 (Apr 21, 2010)

my husband is 20 i am 19 we got marred when i turned 18 and a month after our son was born, the day we got married he left for the army and i hadnt seen him for 8 months, now we live together across the world from home and he seems different, like he isnt the same person i fell in love with or something, and he says i am he one that changed and i act immature when i think it its the total opposite, i am the one who took full responsibility for our son while he took off for something he has wanted to do forever, be in the army and didnt even discuss it with me and our son was just born like less than a month a go.... and he went off , didnt have to mature the ways i did and he says im imature i am raising our son on my own, my family didnt help, friends are young and couldnt understand....and now im with him here and he doesnt even know how to be a dad to our son...it is so frustrating... on top of it we are fighting all the time andi hadrly get any alone time with him, when he is home from work the baby is up so its not really alonne. time...reallly and then the baby goes to bed, i put the baby to bed meanwhile husband is already in bed and i get no chance to talk to him...at all.and ill try tlaking to him in bed..he doesnt wanna talk..he wont set time asdie to talk to me ever...so i feel used when he wants sex cuz ill wanna like talk before or after wards cuz he seemed full of energy and not tired ..but nope, so he gets what he wants and i dont get ****....is this selfish? am i being unreasonable....i just wish he would show me like love,.romance...feelings...emotions anything but there is nothing....and ive mentioned this to him and told him i didnt want to be with him if he couldnt show me romance and love and he said he coulnt express those things to me but he would try so he owuldnt lose me..but he hasnt been trying and i dont want my life to be a cold marriage... i jsut dont kon wwhat to do....any advice??


----------



## someguy888 (May 15, 2010)

You both are young and immature. You don't really know what you want. To me, it sounds like the last thing you should have done is gotten married. I mean, I can't really think of any more ways that you've stressed your marriage... young, baby right away, foreign country, military...

It sounds like to me that you both have serious problems & need professional help (does the military offer that). There's nothing wrong with you wanting emotional intimacy. He probably doesn't really know how to offer that & you both need to educate yourselves to have a better marriage.


----------

